# Firmware upgrade encountered an issue.



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

how i want to fix this matter ? help me guys. " Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in kies and try again. " my screen S2 appear this. all time. i cant go anywhere. when i unplug usb cable it blank. cant on. after i plug in usb cable, it appear this. pc cant recognize this driver " OMAP4430 ". im death. please help me.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What device are you attempting to upgrade the firmware on?

If you have not already done so, do not power off whatever device it is. Many devices, once powered off after a failed firmware update, cannot be fixed without sending them to the factory or having access to an EEPROM programmer.


----------



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> What device are you attempting to upgrade the firmware on?
> 
> If you have not already done so, do not power off whatever device it is. Many devices, once powered off after a failed firmware update, cannot be fixed without sending them to the factory or having access to an EEPROM programmer.


galaxy s2. model : GT-I9100G, MY, -I9100GGSMH . cant be fix at all ?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Were you using Kies or Odin to update the phone?

Also, the S2 should still be able to reboot into recovery mode following a failed flash, so the phone should be fixable.


----------



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> Were you using Kies or Odin to update the phone?
> 
> Also, the S2 should still be able to reboot into recovery mode following a failed flash, so the phone should be fixable.


Odin. how i want to fix it? went i plug a usb, it still added n remove, after a sec it do a same situasion, added n remove. i already reinstall usb driver using offical software at samsung. still cant recognize my usb.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you tried to get Kies to recognize the phone?

Are you ale to reboot into download mode?


----------



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> Have you tried to get Kies to recognize the phone?
> 
> Are you ale to reboot into download mode?


yup. i already do in kies, but kies cant recognize it.
and my phone every 5 sec it will reboot automatic, then appear same thing.
that why i cant connect properly.
already do uninstall n install back all usb driver. still cant work..
any suggestion ?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright. Make sure Kies is _not_ running, and then run Odin as Administrator.

Boot into Download mode and then plug in the factory cable.

If drivers install, don't interrupt them. A yellow box should open in the upper left corner, then IDCOMM should display some numbers. If not, start over and keep trying. If you can get it to do this, I may be able to help you fix the phone.

If it doesn't recognize, I'd suggest heading over to galaxyforums.net and seeing if there's some possible way to salvage your phone.


----------



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> Alright. Make sure Kies is _not_ running, and then run Odin as Administrator.
> 
> Boot into Download mode and then plug in the factory cable.
> 
> ...


already do, but after it added in odin, after 5 sec, my phone will restart, then it will remove, after that it added back, then remove back. it keep like this until end. i dont know why?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know of another way to interrupt the reboot cycle.

You may want to head over and post a question at galaxyforums.net. There are lots and lots of people who have a great deal of experience with those devices since that's the dedicated topic. If there's a solution, you're much more likely to find it there.

That said, if you do find a solution elsewhere it would be great if you came back and shared it here.


----------



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

problem solved. to solved this, it make me crazy. 6 hour not sleep. Thank you for u help and morale support.


----------

